# Powder Search!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm starting to run low on Bullseye and I'm interested in replacing it with something else. I need something that meters as well as Bullseye but burns clean. I was looking a AA No.2 but I don't remember reading any reviews on it one way or the other. The powder HAS to work well in a progressive press with it's own powder drop system. Price is another point to consider. Bullseye is pretty thrifty stuff....I just wish it would burn cleaner in my 45acp.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It will cost a few bucks more per pound but VihtaVuori N340 burns a bunch cleaner. I don't shoot a 45 but a couple of friends do and when I started using N340 in my .40 which never has a dirty muzzle they took notice. They now use N340 exclusively.

Good luck.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I use HP-38 for my 45 loads. I have no problem with it not burning clean. But I think there might be somewhat of a consensus that lighter charges do not burn as clean or as completely as the middle to "never exceed" charges. For that reason, my loads start at 4.9gr and go up to 5.3gr.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm running 4.6 grains of Bullseye behind a 230 grain copper clad Rainier slug. I'm getting some blow back on the side of each shell so they aren't sealing the chamber. All the black stuff loads up the clock work pretty bad after a bit. I'm about to switch to 230 grain wheel weight bullets so I want to keep the volocity down. I'm getting a strong push towards Winchester 231 on another forum.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The friends I refered to above had been using 231. It makes good rounds but their muzzle and inards end up with a lot of carbon deposit with a minimum of shooting.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I'm gonna order up some AA No.2. It is very much like 231 but it is supose to be cleaner. Bullseye is about the best bang for the buck though.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I pulled out the plastic and ordered 5lbs of AA No.2 and 2lbs of AA No.5. I had almost a pound of No.5 already so I should be good to go for a very long time now. The No.2 is supose to be a clean burning powder and the load data for it looks good for what I want it for. I hope so cause I now have a bunch!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

A friend tried some #9 for his 10MM but didn't get the velocity he was after and gave it to me. I loaded up some .357 Magnums and it worked great. I found it to feed through the Lee Powder measure quite well. If the lower numbers are the same type tiny balls you will like how it feeds.

Although it didn't do what was desired in the 10 MM it did produce very consistant velocities. The load used pushed a 200 Grain bullet 1065 FPS +/-5 FPS. I got similar results with my .357 only at higher velocities, 158 Gr. SWC at 1230FPS.

Good luck


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll be using the AA No.5 for 230 grain Golden Saber HP's at near max loads for PD ammo. The AA No.2 will be loaded under 230 grain LRN wheel weight practice loads. I will use it for 38Spl light loads too. I'm still waiting on a BOed box of the Golden Sabers from Midway. They are supose to be in on the 13th but we will see.


----------

